# ITV for a 125cc Scooter



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Firstly apologies if this has been covered before. I have "searched" but I can't find the answer to my simple question:
Do the mobile ITV centres in Andalucia, especially Malaga Province, 'do' 125cc Scooters? I have been told elsewhere that I have to go to the main centres for a 125cc......NO WAY JOSE!! Motorway on a scooter!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We only had a mobile here for all vehicles. I think you should ask at one of the mobile centres.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

That is good advice Hepa,
I think it must be a state secret here on the mainland as to where and when these mobile centres appear.
I was told to go and ask at the Policia Local when there would be a visit in our town and all I got was "the shrug" and a smile. I do try to be law abiding.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Nobble another scooter rider and ask Him/Her. Might not be one on the forum, most are very posh here


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Nobble another scooter rider and ask Him/Her. Might not be one on the forum, most are very posh here


Thats what I was going to say.... without the posh bit.

Failing that, talk to someone in a scooter dealership perhaps.


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

country boy said:


> Firstly apologies if this has been covered before. I have "searched" but I can't find the answer to my simple question:
> Do the mobile ITV centres in Andalucia, especially Malaga Province, 'do' 125cc Scooters? I have been told elsewhere that I have to go to the main centres for a 125cc......NO WAY JOSE!! Motorway on a scooter!!


If you go to where you pay your road tax, ours is in AEG, they usually have a notice displaying when the mobile unit is attending near to you, but I have a feeling they only do up to 49cc, but hopefully I'm wrong!!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks MM, unfortunately I pay my road tax at the bank!
I had hoped that there might be a scooterist on this forum, but alas, apparently not. The problem is that the scooter is only our emergency wheels. We never use it but it is there in case our main vehicle fails. We live out in the sticks. I don't know anyone to ask as we live an isolated existence (by choice I might add, and enjoy it mightily) We do not communicate either with Spanish or ex pats other than when we go to town so apart from leaping upon a complete stranger with a scooter and interrogating him/her in appalling Spanish, the problem remains. 
I did ask the son of our local Goatman who rides a moto but he didn't even know he needed an ITV!


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

OK put it another way, go to your Town Hall and find the office where IBI, Suma, Basura etc is paid and they might have a list there, failing that, and if you're not prepared to ride it to the poligino in Malaga, could you get a friend or ask around for somebody with a van/trailer to transport it there? Good luck


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

I've just found a calender for mobile ITV's and you've just missed the one in Pizarra !!!

ITV ciclomotores en Málaga para Junio | ITV Málaga | Cita itv Málaga


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks MM...DRAT!!!


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't know if you're sorted yet but the mobile testing station is at the feria ground, Alhaurin El Grande 20-22nd June but still don't know if they do 125cc or not !!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

malagaman2005 said:


> Don't know if you're sorted yet but the mobile testing station is at the feria ground, Alhaurin El Grande 20-22nd June but still don't know if they do 125cc or not !!


Thanks MM, it seems such a simple question and I am just not finding a definitive answer.
I would take it to AEG quite happily but would hate to _bone shake_ my way over there only to be refused. Fortunately it's only a Lifeboat for us, so hardly ever gets used and the chances of getting stopped are pretty slim anyway so I'm just not highly motivated to get it done!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Have you still got the GSXF David?


----------

